# PSP or DS?



## veeflames187 (Jul 12, 2007)

What hand held do you own or prefer I got a PSP.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 12, 2007)

This probably belongs in the gaming discussion forum^^;

ALSO I own a DS :3


----------



## net-cat (Jul 12, 2007)

DS.

If for no other reason than this: http://www.mrdictionary.net/lemmings/


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 12, 2007)

DS, because I wanted something different in my hand held after all the years of Gameboys. That and stuff like Metriod, Castlevania, and the like.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 12, 2007)

I have both...
DS is a better portable system all around.
PSP is a better multimedia player.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jul 12, 2007)

Gaming discussion.

The PSP has better quality video and better gameplay aspect due to a larger screen and more comfortable controls. However, proprietary media makes it difficult to get the movies that you want. I give it a 3.7 out of 5.

The DS is a solid tool that is backwards compatible with the GameBoy Advance games, which makes it really cool. Many features including the useful time-waster PictoChat make it a choice product for younger audiences. However, the dual screens are small and can be hard to get used to. If you have vision problems, this is not the console for you. I give it a 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2007)

DS. A few of my friends had 'em which was a light push and Mario Kart body-checked me through the door. So here I am.

Mine's blue (and I still love it, even though it seems like a brick now [original DS]). :3


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 12, 2007)

DS. DS DS DS DS DS.

My friend has a PSP. You know what he does with it? He plays old GBA and SNES games on it.

Me? I play my old GBA and SNES (ports to GBA) games on my DS, except there are no glitches and software errors because they are actually made for it. Plus I get to play DS games as well. Which is a lot better than playing the, what, five good games made for the PSP?


----------



## sgolem (Jul 12, 2007)

Got a DS about a week after it came out, when I was in High School and could still afford it.  PSP is still too expensive.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 12, 2007)

DS
FTW...........


----------



## veeflames187 (Jul 12, 2007)

The thing I like about psp is the internet capabilitys and the psp uses LCD so you dont get dead pixels ;3
I do want a ds for the shonen jump game. Also this message was posted on my PSP. X3


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd get a laptop before a PSP.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 13, 2007)

DS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PSP


----------



## LLiz (Jul 13, 2007)

DS because I own a DS not a PSP.

If I had liked the PSP more than the DS than I would have bought that instead.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2007)

veeflames187 said:
			
		

> The thing I like about psp is the internet capabilitys and the psp uses LCD so you dont get dead pixels ;3
> I do want a ds for the shonen jump game. Also this message was posted on my PSP. X3







			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'd get a laptop before a PSP.



me too


----------



## veeflames187 (Jul 13, 2007)

Typin on PSP is a pain like text messaging . But its nowhere near as heavy as a laptop.and its a helluva lot cheaper than one. But they are nice to have.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 13, 2007)

The DS is the far better gaming platform.

The PSP is an under-powered tiny laptop useable only for multimedia.

Want gaming? DS. Want multimedia? GET A LAPTOP. Much more useful.

Sure, less bulky, can take it out... But, DS.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 13, 2007)

PSP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DS


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 13, 2007)

I own a PSP, not a DS. Don't like the games for the DS, but I do like the games on the PSP. I also like the multimedia aspects of the PSP and the other cool little things you can do with it. I do own a laptop, but I can't use a PSP at work. Plus I can do a bunch of things on my PSP without the bulk of a laptop when I'm out with friends. The DS is a good little system, but I just don't like the games or the limitations.


----------



## 16weeks (Jul 13, 2007)

DS alla way! WHO HERE HAS POKEMON? My friend code is on my trainer card!


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 14, 2007)

This thread is nulled void if have both.

BUT WHO NEEDS THOSE LOSERS WHEN YOU CAN GET AN N-GAGE!


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 14, 2007)

I prefer the DS......but I heared that the PSP's disk ejection system can be used as a projectile weapon. Many of my allies claim this, but I need to test it to see if it's true...


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 14, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I prefer the DS......but I heared that the PSP's disk ejection system can be used as a projectile weapon. Many of my allies claim this, but I need to test it to see if it's true...



Only on the first gen Japanese models had the UMD ejection issue. The first gen US models had that issue with the memory stick. Current PSP's don't have this issue.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2007)

The PSP is a much better handheld all around than the DS.  It needs better battery life (it's getting a redesigned model soon that fixes this), but the games are light years better.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 14, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I prefer the DS......but I heared that the PSP's disk ejection system can be used as a projectile weapon. Many of my allies claim this, but I need to test it to see if it's true...


I've launched my DS games at people before...All you have to do is press and hold down when getting the game out, right on the edge with your thumb, and then quickly slide your thumb to the side, off the cartridge.


----------



## addik (Jul 16, 2007)

Im on my PSP to post this, can't do that shit on my DS! also, PornStation Portable.


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jul 16, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The PSP is a much better handheld all around than the DS.Â Â It needs better battery life (it's getting a redesigned model soon that fixes this), but the games are light years better.




Most of the PSP games I see are PS1 or 2 remakes.

I already played them!


----------



## Buccura (Jul 17, 2007)

I own them both, and while I personally much prefer the DS, I also cannot deny the strengths and good points of the PSP. It's a fine hand held system, I just prefer most the games of the DS at the moment.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 18, 2007)

Vornesoul said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you played Crush? Exit? Lumines? Every Extend Extra? Those are a few original games. (Can't remember the others off the top of my head right now.)


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 18, 2007)

Vornesoul said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same can be said for allot of the DS games as well. Many are N64 and S/NES remakes. Quite a few of those remakes are also in the top most played categories as well.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 19, 2007)

addik said:
			
		

> Im on my PSP to post this, can't do that shit on my DS! also, PornStation Portable.



Yes you can and yes you can. Try harder.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 19, 2007)

The PSP is a better MP3 player then the DS, a better emu player then the DS and a better internet device then the DS. That said, the DS is a better game machine and that's what counts in the end. If the PSP's game lineup was honestly better then the DS, the sales would reflect this, but alas, aside from maybe 15 must have titles compared to 40+ for the DS, this is not the case. And I own both.

The PSPlite is a joke. I'll trade in my old PSP towards it, but other then video out, moved speakers and a smaller battery that's claimed to have better battery life, it doesn't match up to the DS's redesign that turned a big blocky portable to a slick sexy little handheld.

If all you care about is loading up memory sticks with loads of cracked games, homebrew (lolDarkAlex) and just have to have subpar internet and MP3 playing tools, get a PSP. If you want a system that does one thing really really well, get a DS.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 20, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> The PSP is a better MP3 player then the DS, a better emu player then the DS and a better internet device then the DS. That said, the DS is a better game machine and that's what counts in the end. If the PSP's game lineup was honestly better then the DS, the sales would reflect this, but alas, aside from maybe 15 must have titles compared to 40+ for the DS, this is not the case. And I own both.
> 
> The PSPlite is a joke. I'll trade in my old PSP towards it, but other then video out, moved speakers and a smaller battery that's claimed to have better battery life, it doesn't match up to the DS's redesign that turned a big blocky portable to a slick sexy little handheld.
> 
> If all you care about is loading up memory sticks with loads of cracked games, homebrew (lolDarkAlex) and just have to have subpar internet and MP3 playing tools, get a PSP. If you want a system that does one thing really really well, get a DS.




Yes the DS does one thing really really well, but it's not playing games.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 21, 2007)

Hands down, the DS is the better system. More fun, more unique, more intuitive...the games all seem to come naturally, whether or not you're a gamer. Plus, the library covers a wide range of games, from action and platform hopping to puzzle games, and even music/rhythm ones. It's got plenty of variety, to keep any level of gamer interested.

What does the PSP have? Bad GTA remakes and the ability to be a mediocre mp3 player that's quite overpriced.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Jul 22, 2007)

DS for me since it's the only one I own, and I like many of the games for it. ^^ The DS is different and unique when it comes to gameplay and what can be done on it. If I had a PSP I might like it more but since I don't own one I don't have much of an opinion on it.


----------



## Kaku (Jul 22, 2007)

I only own the DS, myself.
It seems cooler than the PSP, just because of the ability to use the stylus on one of the screens, but that's just me.
The PSP is also pretty cool. My friend has one and I used to occasionally play on it.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 23, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed! Tell me chubby furry Sony shrill, if this is true, why has the marketplace and devs not rejected it? Why on the PSP's launching (DS's games at the time were yawners), did it not steam roll right over the DS and take the throne? Why anytime I hear fellow nerds, most of them happy little ROM pirates like yourself hold up the PSP over the DS, it's because of the fact you can shove it full of 16bit games or PSP titles itself, yet it's still lagging behind the DS by 30 million units?. Please, do point out how strong the PSP's lineup is compared to the DS's, and don't forget both are region free, so leaving games from Japan out is a no-no.

PSP is a jack of all trades but master of none deal. (Save for PS2 and PSone remakes). DS focuses on one thing and one thing only, it's price point proves this, it's game lineup proves this, it's sales prove this and it's dev list proves this. Explain thyself oh mighty loladmin of who's use, I have yet to figure out.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 23, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realistically you can't dethrone the DS over night when the PSP is the first real competition for the GameBoy in over 10 years. The lack of competition has earned Nintendo a strong fandom because for a long time nothing came close. Same goes for developers. Gameboy has a long standing history when it comes to guaranteed sales and a new system will never really have that. If the PSP didn't come close to being competition it would have failed over night like all the others in the past and you guys wouldn't be complaining so much.

Also a few side notes, I'm pretty sure until the release of the DS Lite a few months back the DS sales weren't all that great and the PSP had comparable numbers. That and I love how you DS-fanboys enjoy crapping on the PSP about PSX/2 remakes when you have a good chunk of SNES/N64 remakes yourselves.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> The same can be said for allot of the DS games as well. Many are N64 and S/NES remakes. Quite a few of those remakes are also in the top most played categories as well.



Maybe so, but the DS has far, far, far more original titles than the PSP. Just check IGN to confirm my claim.

The last major title I remember hearing about for the PSP was Metal Gear Acid 2, and that was quite some time ago.



			
				Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure until the release of the DS Lite a few months back the DS sales weren't all that great and the PSP had comparable numbers.



And where, pray tell, have those supposedly comparable numbers gone? You answered your own question. DS Lite came out and PSP once again became the second choice.

I don't know anyone who owns a PSP and plays actual PSP games on it. The PSP rack at my local Best Buy is about three feet wide, while the DS rack takes up half of an isle. The EB Games near my house doesn't even have PSP games in stock anymore. They got rid of them because they didn't sell, and the one refurbished PSP that they have has been sitting on the shelf for well over a year now.



			
				Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> That and I love how you DS-fanboys enjoy crapping on the PSP about PSX/2 remakes when you have a good chunk of SNES/N64 remakes yourselves.



Yes, but the remakes on the DS are of GOOD games.


----------



## Tundon (Jul 24, 2007)

I own neither, I despise them both xD (sowwy)


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 24, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> Also a few side notes, I'm pretty sure until the release of the DS Lite a few months back the DS sales weren't all that great and the PSP had comparable numbers. That and I love how you DS-fanboys enjoy crapping on the PSP about PSX/2 remakes when you have a good chunk of SNES/N64 remakes yourselves.



The DS-fat was leading the PSP by about 4-5 million units when the PSP launched and that rose to about a 9 million unit lead till the DSlite came out, at what point sales took off. The DSlite also came out over a year ago, get it right, not a few months ago. PSP has never been close to the DS's sales.

People also crap on the PSP's remakes because of the price point, new PSP games also cost more then DS games, as almost all brand new DS titles can be had for $30, where PSP titles cost $40-$50.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 24, 2007)

Tundon said:
			
		

> I own neither, I despise them both xD (sowwy)



Wow, you so belong in this thread then. :roll:


----------



## Morrigan (Jul 24, 2007)

Slipping away from the forum drama and getting back on topic ... I have both.

For the longest time I carried my DS everywhere with me (yay for being a woman so I can lug stuff around in my purse) and left the PSP at home. However, lately the PSP has come out with some really good stuff and I have started carrying it again. Two of those titles that have brought back the PSP for me are the remake of Rivera and the new Tales of the World. Both are excellent. That and my gig memory stick allows me to take tv, movies, and porn with me wherever I go ... I just have to remember to change my background before I let anyone else see it. x_x

Both systems have good games ... both have advantages over the other ... both have bad games and disadvantages. Essentially it comes down to either getting both, or, if you can only afford one, look hard at the libraries of games for each at your local electronics store and pick up the one that has the most games that appeal to you and then enjoy it no matter what the "AR HAR PSP IS BETTAR" or "DS IS D RULERZ" people say.


----------



## Tundon (Jul 24, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Tundon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well as people are comparing the two why not compare my hatred for the two aswell? 'tis a discussion after all, everyone's entitled to an opinion.


----------



## lovennight (Aug 6, 2007)

i have both but i totally go with the DS i mean that it's the ultimate handheld you can't beat it man!


----------



## lolcox (Aug 7, 2007)

I went for the DS.

I mean, gee, when it comes to extending a console, I'd rather use SD or MicroSD cards over those MemoryStickProDuo fhqwhgads that Sony uses. I already have plenty of SD cards. I already have an SD adapter.
When I got my Datel Games 'n Music card (good for Homebrew, and I don't have to do any firmware flashing, really), I ended up with a MicroSD card and an adapter.

My DS is for playing Doom, Lemmings, and messing with homebrew, not to mention that the stylus really does add an additional element of gameplay for me for the commercial games, at least. When you can play a game on the PSP that requires you to draw out symbols to invoke commands, and you can do it exactly as fast (if not faster) on that system, come back and let me know.

Until then, I'm going back to Lost Magic.
I have a boss to beat, and he's been kicking my face in for several levels now. ;(


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Aug 7, 2007)

DS X3

I'm a NintenManiac. So that should clear TONS of things up.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

I sold 2 PSPs in my life. Sold 1 ds , and one DS lite..

but at the end.
I'm a pokemon lover, so give me my bidoof
Ds , all the way baby! <3


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Enter the fanboy*
D-S!
D-S!
D-S!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=236
^This is in order.

I usually just let the sales do the talking.


----------



## Shiko-Squirrel (Aug 16, 2007)

I like/own the DS more.
The graphics and general options are good on the PSP, sure.
But the DS is cheaper and has some classics. :3


----------

